# A helping hand from fellow dairy enthusiasts



## AndreasTvede (Jul 31, 2008)

Dear fellow dairy enthusiasts,

Due to my interest in cheese I have now been in Discuss Cooking for a few months. I have been very exited of all the ideas and helpful advice that have been posted during my this period. Some great cheeses have come out on that basis.

Besides making cheeses I am a graduate student currently at the early stage of writing my master thesis, which I have decided to concern on consumer behaviour in online communities. 

After just a few months membership in Discuss Cooking, I have discovered that interesting parallels can be drawn from my research area in other communities to Discuss Cooking in terms of the amount of enthusiasm, joint problem solving, knowledge sharing etc.. 

In case any of you would dedicate 10 minutes to participate in an online questionnaire about your relation to - and behaviour in - this community I would really appreciate it. If so just follow the link below. Your skills within dairy making are not of importance to your participation.

[The administration team will upload the link in a separate message to follow]


The output of such survey is strictly limited to be used as part of the research for my master thesis and thus for academic purposes only. It is anonymous and nobody will be contacted afterwards. All questions are optional to answer.

I have consulted the administration team (Kitchenelf) and got permission to post this survey link. Thus, I hope that nobody will be offended by that. 

Best regards, 

-A-


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 31, 2008)

As many of you know, people have posted surveys in the past and it has not been well-received.  However, we did give permission on this survey and here is the link:

Start survey

I haven't taken the survey yet but I will soon.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 31, 2008)

why are some of the questions repeated?

babe


----------



## AndreasTvede (Aug 1, 2008)

babetoo said:


> why are some of the questions repeated?
> 
> babe


 
Hi Babe

Thank you for participating in the survey.

You are right that some of the questions are alike but as explained inbetween some of the questions they relate to different actions and/or motives.

Some relate to being part of a community and others to posting and debating in the community.

Best regards

-A-


----------



## GB (Aug 1, 2008)

I found the survey very interesting. Good luck with your thesis.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 2, 2008)

I did the survey - best of luck from me too!


----------



## AndreasTvede (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanx to all of you who have spent the 5-10 minutes the survey takes.

More participants are higly appreciated in order to get enough replies to make it valid.

Best regards!

-A-


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 8, 2008)

Done.  Good luck!


----------

